# Hiding death



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

My maid came few months ago very excited, her father was coming back to the village from Libya, could she have extra days off to stay with him, yes great no problem.
What she didn't know was that he was coming home in a box !!
He had been killed in Libya, all of us in clouding her husband knew,
So off she went , happy as larry.
An English guy married to an Egyptian woman, died in his sleep, his wife got the daughter up sent her to school , then went got him buried and told the daughter a week later.
My brother in law died ( 27) they called his mother in Newyork and said he was sick in hospital and she should come see him. Only after I caused a big fuss did they call her back and say sorry he died. 
Many like this, 
Am I missing something do people think that if they know weeks months or years after that there not working in Saudi but died ( in one case 15 years before) that it softens the blow!!!
Bat


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Sorry about your maid's loss.......

I am an Egyptian myself, but I'll never understand some, if not MANY, of the Egyptians' ways to deal with different situations.......

Being "reluctant" of telling about someone's death, or being afraid/scared/too stupid? To actually say the word cancer when/if someone got CANCER are some of the things on my list that I'd REALLY love to understand why "they" do :confused2:

On a funny note.......Another thing that Egyptians would think twice before letting out........The fact that they wanna go PEE or use the toilet!! :lol:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I was always told it is because they do not want to be the bearer of bad news..


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I was always told it is because they do not want to be the bearer of bad news..


Yes that would explain it, but in the end somebody has to tell them, 
Or do they have to take the hint when they see there grave.!!
Having said that , I took my dogs up to Badr city for a run in the desert, and far in the distance was a small settlement shacks huts etc, with sheep goats.
Then when I started to look at what the dogs were digging at , it slowly dawned on me that the various mounds of different shapes, with stones on the top were buried plots.!!
So dragging the dogs I made a hasty retreat
Bat


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh my God. I had a crappy day at Uni today ..... want a horrible post to come back home to 

Horrible end to my week (Wednesday is our last day of the week...)


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Sorry also for your maids loss Bat.

I just asked my husband this question, concerning hiding deaths, and he said that in most instances it is because people wanted to avoid "shocking" someone. Ok...he's an arab, what can I say.

And being married to an arab, long ago I thought that what would really help me in adjusting to this culture was a "Rule Book". It only took a few minutes later for me to realize what a silly request that would be, as the book would have to be revized on an hourly basis...haha


----------

